# المعدات الثقيلة و اسرارها وتكنولوجيا الخاصة بها



## atef caterpillar (25 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء اردة ان اشارك معكم بهذا الموضوع لربما وجدتم به بعض الفائدة لاكن اتا سف منكم مقدما لطرح الموضوع في شكل غير لائق او مرتب وذلك لعدم خبرتي في طرح الموضيع في المنتديات 

الاليات الثقيلة ماهيا اسمها يعبر عنها وهيا الات تم ابتكارها وصنعها لتقوم بي الاعمال الصعبة والضخمة لتوفر الوقت والجهد وهي انواع لاتحصى من الالات لكل نوع منها الاعمال الخاصة بها
فا هنالك الالات الشائعة مثل الحفارات والات الشحن والات الجرف والات تسوية الطرق والات الرصف 
والات التنقيب والروافع .....الخ
وهنالك بعض الالات التي تنتج لمشاريع خاصف فقط مثل الات حفر الانفاق واليات التي تحتاجها بعض المناجمالعملاقة فهيا تنتج حسب الطلب وقد تكون الالت صنعة لذالك المشروع فقط رغم تكلفة انتاجها الضخمة وترمى في مكب الخردة بعد انتهاء عملها في ذالك المشروع
تاريخ صناعة الاليات ليس هناك تاريخ معين ولاكن تما اختراع وتطوير هذه اليات حسب الحاجة لها ولاكن بدايات الايات الثقيلة بدات مع المجال الفلاحي بي الجرارات والات الحرث ومجال السكة الحديدية لتسهيل تركيب السكك ومن ثم انفجر التطوير في المناجم لذلك نجد ان اكبر شركات صناعة الاليات كانت تنتج الات فلاحية في السابق مثل caterpillar fiat o k 
تطورها كانت الالات قديما تعتمد على محركات ضعيفة وتقوم بعملها مكانيكيا اما بواسطة سلاسل او مسننات اوكوابل وحدثت الطفرة باكتشاف القوة الهيدروليكية الذي اخذا الاليات الى منحنا جديد
ولي يومنا الحاضر مزال التطور قائم
مبدا عمل الاليات تعمل جميع الاليت عل مبدا تحويل القوة فنجد ان الحفرات مثلا تحول الطاقة الحرارية التي ينتجها المحرك الى طاقة دورانية التي تقوم بورها بتدوير مضخة هيدرليكية فتتحول الطاقة المكانيكية الى طاقة هيدروليكية ومن ثم تقوم الموزعات بضخ الزيت الى الاسطوانات الهيدروليكية او المحركات الهيدروليكية لتعود الطاقة بعدها الى طاقة مكانيكية قوية جدا ومتغيرة الفعل فتفوم بتحرك الجرافة او تدوير السلاسل المجنزرة ......الخ
ونفس المبدا في الجميع مع تغير نوع الحركة المستخرجة في النهاية فهنالك من تحول الطاقة الى علبة سرعات اومخفضات سرعة او محول سرعة اوتوماتكي او هيدروليكي او اسطوانة او محرك هيدروليكي او مطرقة هيدروليكية المبدا واحد والاختلافات كثيرة ملاحضة هنالك الات تعتمد على الطاقة النيوماتكية 
الهواء المضغوط مثل بعض الات الثقب في المناجم
انواع الاليات هنالك انواع لاتحصى منها ولاكن ساذكر اشهرها فقط لاني لوذكرت ما اعرف انا فقط لاحتجنا شهر مع اني اجهل الكثير الكثير
الحفرات وهي الات تقوم بي الحفر والشحن ومنها ماتستطيع تركيب عليها مطرقة اوكماشة لتقوم باعمال الكسر والهدم هنالك احجام انواع مختلفة منها على حسب الحاجة مبدا عملها هيدروليكي 
هنالك منها المجنزرة مع تنوع الجنازير جنازير صخرية جنازير تراب وطين جنازير حرارية .....الخ
ومنها من تسير على اطارات
الجرفات البلدوزر الات تقوم بعمليات الجرف والتسوية وشق الطرقات والتهديم وتقليب الاراضي الوعرة وتقوم حتى بتفجير الالغام من خلال السير عليها هنالك لها عدت احجام وموديلات وهيا الات مجنزرة في الغالب ولاكن يوجد منها انواع تسير على اطرات معدنية مدببة تعمل بمحركات ديزل قوية 
تسير اما بمحركات هيدروليكية او مخفضات ترسية او محولات هيدروليكية علب سرعات اتوماتكية 
والجراف ة الامامية و المحدد الخلفي يعملان بواسطة اسطوانة هيدروليكية
الات الشحن وهي الات تقوم بشحن المواد وحملها وتقوم برفع انواعها كثيرة والاحجام حسب الحاجة تسير على عجلات ومنها من يسير على جنازير يدير العحلات علبة تغير اتوماتكية ومحور التوجيه والجرافة بواسطة اسطونات هيدروليكية
الت تسوية الطرقات تقوم بتعديل سطح الطريق وتسويته بواسطة شفرة عرضية تتحرك وتعدل في كافة الاتجهات هنالك لها ايض موديلا واحجام لاكن محدودة تسير على عجلات تدار العجلا ت بواسطة سلاسل معدنية قادمة اما من علبة سرعات يدوية او اتوماتكية او محرك هيدروليكي تتحرك الشفرة ونظام التوجيه بواسطة اسطونات هيدروليكية
الرافعات هي الات تقوم برفع ونقل المواد الى ارتفعات واماكن مختلفة منها عدة انواع واحجام وتصميمات هناك الرافعة الثابتة والتي تعمل مندون امكانية التحرك حيث تركب في موقع العمل الى انتهاء عملها -الرافعة المتحركة والرفعة المحمولة على شاحنة تعمل هذه الروافع بواسطة ذراع تليسكوبي امكانية التنقل بسهولة الروافع المجنزرة تقوم باعمال الرفع المعقدة والوعرة لامكانية سيرها اثناء الرفع تعمل الروافع بواسطة انظمة هيدروليكية وكوابل وtrai لا اعرف اسمها بي العربي
الرافعات الشوكية وهي الات رفع صممت لنقل الحومولات على قواعد خشبية هنالك انواع واحجام مختلفة منها تسير على عجلات تعمل اما بمحرك كهربائي - ديزل- بنزين - غاز تسير بواسطة علبة سرعات اتوماتكية او محول تخفيظ هيدروليكي - او علبة سرعات يدوية النواع القديمة جدا الرافعة ونضام التوجيه اسطونات هيدروليكية
اهم الشركات المصنعة للاليت الثقيلة 
libherr شركة المانية ضخمت تنتج جميع الالياتمع احترافيتها في الروافع تصنع اكبر وافظل الروافع في العالم - واعتقد انها تصنع افظل انواع الحفرات راي خاص
caterpillar اكبر شركة في العالم لانتاج الاليات الثقيلة تنتج انواع كثيرة من الاليات لديها افظل بلدوزر في العالم وعريقة في صناعة محركات الديزل القوية وهي شركة امريكية
koumatsu شركة يابنية عملاقة ومحترفة تصنع الكثير من الاليات
hitachi شركة يابنية ولديها شراكات مع شركات اوروبية
volvo شركة سويدية
newholand شركة المانية هولاندية
bomag شركة المانية
case شركة امريكية
jcb شركة انجليزية
enmtp شركة جزائرية
وهنالك عدد كبير من الشركات الامصنعة للاليات لاكن ذكرت اعرقها
تقبل مني فائق الشكر وسوف اشرح لكم بتفصيل عن الاليات في مواضيع اخرى ان شاء الله 
محزكات الديزل بانواعه وانظمة الحقن المختلفة
علب السرعات الاوتوماتكية والهيدروليكية
النضم الهيدروليكية ساحاول شرحها بي التفصيل ان وافاني الوقت من المظخات الى الموزعات الالكترونية
النظم الاكترونية والكهربائية للات الثقيلة 
ملاحظة اتاسف لعدم ادراجي صور توضحية لاني لم اعرف كيف:3:


----------



## atef caterpillar (25 يونيو 2011)

هذه بعض صور ليبهار


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك على الموضوع اخانا عاطف
ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*اشكرك على الموضوع اخانا عاطف
ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر موضوع جميل ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## saad_srs (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (23 يوليو 2011)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## KAMBAAL (31 يوليو 2011)

اضافة شركة هبكو الايرانيه الالمانيه


----------



## osama_alhmudeen (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اريد معلومات عن الاليات وكتب عن كيفية الصيانه
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
شكرا

اخى الكريم
يمنع منعا باتا وضع اى وسيلة اتصال بالمشاركات
المشرف


----------



## adison2000 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد , شكراً لك 
​


----------



## meto101 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك جدا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة...جزاك الله خير..


----------



## osama_alhmudeen (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا امير


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى وكنت اود من حضرتك شرح عن سيارات النقل الثقيل الحديث اكتروس من الاول الام بى 1 الى الاخر موديل


----------



## ahmedtolba (7 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

مشكوووووور علي الموضوع 

تسلم يمينك علي المجهود 
​


----------

